# motobecane road bike Tire fit question



## donalson (Jul 27, 2008)

hey guys,

I'm looking at picking up one of the motobecane road alu framed road bike framesets the geometry looks right for me as is the price. (same frame as the mirage, vent noir, and super strada)

my one question, what is the largest tire actual owners have fit into the frame/fork? I'd love a 32c but that is doubtful, how about 28c?

thanks
mark


----------

